# Ok looks like the results are in! :s



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Right so no email still but I logged into my account with Avian Biotech and there are my results. . . . .

This all started last year as most of you will know, and Charles my gorgeous little flasher birdy was the last of my rescues to need his retest after his treatment.

Still going to wait for the email for complete confirmation as I can't quite believe this but as I know some of you (you know who you are lol) are as impatient as I was for the results.
So this is what it is looking like so far:



Hoping that these are the actual results, and that this is finally an end to a very very stressful period of my life.

Ps I will put up a thread about the little ladies results you also see on there.

But geez do I feel relief. Please let this be the end of it.


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations, I'm glad it's over for you and for the birds.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Yay wonderful news so deserving for the sheer hard work and effort you have put in .:budgie::budgie:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*yay!!!!!!! :clap: hoping his results are posted soon too! *


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's official I had the email confirming the results!!!

Psittacosis goodbye and kindly DO NOT come back!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*OK*

What a challenge and you won!! Now give yourself a Gold Olympic medal, and celebrate!!! Well deserved!!! Best wishes, Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

Wooohoooo!!!!


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Yippee!! :woot:

It must feel like a great weight has been lifted to finally see the last of the horrible Psittacosis. You have done a brilliant job!. Your perseverance and patience with this entire process has been amazing. Must be time for an extra big party to celebrate arty:


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

milipidi said:


> Yippee!! :woot:
> 
> It must feel like a great weight has been lifted to finally see the last of the horrible Psittacosis. You have done a brilliant job!. Your perseverance and patience with this entire process has been amazing. Must be time for an extra big party to celebrate arty:


I don't know about a big party I'm too shattered, however not having to panic everytime Chicken Legs does a poop outside his cage and having my mom scream "Disinfectantant quick!" will be a relief lol, plus now I know he's finally clear he can come up into my room with me during the day when I am around to stop him stressing so much.

Ah and breathe . . . .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome news, I'm glad all is well with your whole flock now!


----------

